
Test how fast your website is on mobile and desktop from 9 locations - geekflare
https://siterelic.com
======
geekflare
Site Relic is a FREE toolbox where you can test your website for performance &
security in seconds without user registration.

There are 18 testing tools at the moment including the following.

Screenshot Checker - Check how does your website look like from different
region on desktop & mobile. You can choose to test from one of the nine
location or all. Find out if web page content is rendered as expected
globally, how much time it took to load, resolving IP with full page snapshot.

Speed Test - Check how much time does it take to load from nine locations on
desktop and mobile. Speed test focus on providing essential metrics like time
to the first byte, number of requests, page size, fully load time, request
waterfall, request count by content type.

Security Header Test - Check if OWASP recommended HTTP secure header is
implemented.

Miscellaneous - test for HTTP/2, DNSSEC, SPF record, DNS lookup, Safe
browsing, Server signature, etc.

My goal is to help website owner, developer, webmaster and everyone to quickly
check various site metrics to find out what needs to be improved for better
performance, security.

Site Relic is powered by Google Cloud Platform, hosted in 9 locations around
the world. Go ahead and give a try!

I would love to receive any feedback.

